# Copyright Issue



## hannahraasch (Jul 7, 2011)

I am re-designing my website. Now I have handed over this project to a web design company. Now the thing i am worried about is, if by mistake any web designer have replaced my existing images with new images, and what if those images are copyrighted. Can i use images by modifying a little?

-----


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

it needs to be spell out in your contract with them. generally speaking, if they create the images, they own the copyright, even if they use them on your site so if you want to modify them, get written permission.


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

sobeit said:


> it needs to be spell out in your contract with them.


Exactly. Any professional design company should be fully aware of this and know the rules. If they are creating graphics for you that you'd later like to modify, make sure you get a copyright release from them. No, you cannot take someone else's copyrighted image, modify it and use it as your own.


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

A design company will give you either written or digital consent to use their logo(they designed for you).

If not please ask for it.

This is commonly in written form or in a PDF. either way back it up and keep it.


----------

